# Home Haunt Finder



## DeathTouch

I just wanted to see if there was an interest in a website that home haunters can add their home haunt display location and information. Then others can check out on the web to see where the nearest home haunter is to them. What do you think? Stupid? If you like the idea, what would you call it?


----------



## kevin242

*Go for it*

I get a lot of traffic from the Home Haunter sites that I'm in, but there can always be more.


----------



## DeathTouch

What is the name of that site?


----------



## DeathTouch

I wasn't talking about a webring. I am talking about a website that tells everyone where your haunt location is. To give you an example, here are the Christmas sites.

http://www.christmaslightfinder.com/

http://www.santastars.com


----------



## kevin242

I'm not talking about a webring either. 
I'm listed in several: http://www.horrorfind.com/Haunted_Houses/New_York/ 
or: http://www.hauntedattraction.com/findahaunt/index.php?PHPSESSID=53200c27aa3c6fdb4d5e5684d2eda801
or: http://www.findhauntedhouses.com
I'm pretty sure there are others, I never pass up a haunt listing. Hope this helps.


----------



## DeathTouch

I don't think any of those actually tell you where you haunt is? Does it? I see where it rates it, but maybe I am barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Zombie-F

Sounds like a good idea to me. I know Sinister on these forums was asking about such a thing a while ago. He's a non-haunter that just wanted to go see some displays in his neck of the woods.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Good idea.  Anything that promotes home haunting is fine by me.


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe I need to make a Home haunting finder that shows address, directions, ratings, and map. On the map it will show a tombstone. The bigger the townstone, the more votes the person got. I shall call it www.tombmarker.com. It could happen.(judy tenuta)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I agree with TipoDeemin , if it's worth your time.

Jeff


----------



## HalloweenRick

Can't we just do the map thing on flappr. com? That would seem to be fairly easy.
Rick


----------



## HalloweenRick

Sorry thats www.frappr.com I was close!
Rick


----------



## DeathTouch

You could. I think santastars does that.


----------



## DeathTouch

I just talked to the guy you designed Christmasfinder and he says he would give me the source code for the program. This is a start anyway. I just need to come up with features for the website that are most important.


----------



## trishaanne

I know I'm a bit late to reply with this but I'm listed on Hauntedhouse.com. You can list your home haunt, give all the details, hours of operation, etc. I got alot of people who came in 2005 by listing there.


----------



## DeathTouch

I have been messing around with this software someone showed me. It is a flash based map like on Google. But you can add your own links to it. I don't have it for my Halloween site, but I did post it to my Christmas site to see how it is. You can zoom in on the map and click on the icon to goto the person's site. I was thinking about having this my my halloween site, but I would need zip codes or town and state to do it. But this is what it looks like on my Christmas site. Of course I wouldn't use lights for the icons for the Halloween site, more like skulls.

http://home.comcast.net/~sloatbyte/link.html


----------



## sgtdrpepper

I think this is a great idea. I think it would be great to visually see where everyone is located and would love the free advertising for my meger haunt.

Sgt


----------



## DeathTouch

sgtdrpepper said:


> I think this is a great idea. I think it would be great to visually see where everyone is located and would love the free advertising for my meger haunt.
> 
> Sgt


I could show different icons for different things. Like if you have just a local home huant I would just show skull. If have a pro haunt then I would use another icon for that etc.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I have a real simple version up right now but I have home haunter map going. If you would like to take a look goto www.deathtouchhorrors.com and click on Haunters map on the left hand side. On the map I only have 1 haunt, which is me right now. But if you would like to be added send me the name of your huant, if you are a pro, home, or retail, along with your zip or town and state. So when your icon goes up someone can click on the icon and it will take them to your home page. On the map you can zoom in and zoom out to take a look at icons.


----------



## Dr Morbius

This pretty neat..I'm first! hehe..


----------



## krough

Dr Morbius said:


> This pretty neat..I'm first! hehe..


Darn, guess im second. Oh well


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, but the first 10 people get a free pair of deathtouch bunny slippers just for being on the map. Of course, I am out of bunny slippers too. LOL.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Oh, oh! I wanna be on there! 

...Now I've gotta think of a name for my haunt, though... :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch

Hey, Zombie. I got your email. I put a pin in for ya. Or maybe that is tombstone. Thanks alot. I like this link page better than my other one.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man! We're all over the map!


----------



## HibLaGrande

FE, DT's map shows you are in Missouri.


----------



## Dr Morbius

HibLaGrande said:


> FE, DT's map shows you are in Missouri.


He Isn't? LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

HibLaGrande said:


> FE, DT's map shows you are in Missouri.


Opps, I type in MO instead of Mi. LOL. I funny. Oh, well. I wondered why why he gave me dirty looks when I said I had folks there.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I fixed it. Of course it would have been easier if FE would have moved to MO. Less paperwork. Sorry FE.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I guess you could'nt figure out what the "?" was for that I sent you.


----------



## DeathTouch

Nope. I thought you were reliving old batman movies as the ridder.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I was! You must be psycho ! Ops ,I mean physic!


----------



## DeathTouch

My mother called me psycho once. Once!


----------



## Hella

so what if we don't have a webpage..can we still play too??


----------



## DeathTouch

Hella said:


> so what if we don't have a webpage..can we still play too??


Sure, if you want. I can give them your address, email, and maybe a picture if you have one. Any info that you are really proud of.

You can send it to Email

I have been doing the same thing with like Transworld or IronStock.


----------



## Technical Terror

Sounds like a great idea. I would love to get listed and to find some other local haunters as well.


----------



## Hellrazor

I wish Canada was part of the finished product.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Hellrazor said:


> I wish Canada was part of the finished product.


I just got back from a vacation in Victoria, BC (which I am told is the most haunted city in all of Canada). We took a Ghost Tour, which provided some really good stories and an interesting look at the city.


----------



## DeathTouch

You guys are going to make me put Canada on the map, aren't you?

I was messing with putting Canada on there, but it didn't look as good. But if a lot of Canada people start signing up I will put it on there. But they would have to sign up. I still have a list below that can still show that you are from Canada.


----------



## Hellrazor

I love Victoria, been there on business only, didnt get a chance to go on the haunted walks. 

I will sign up DT when I officially get my Haunt going. I dont want to worry about not having the time this year and it end up being a yard haunt only. 

Thanks though! 
By the way, Canada would look BBBEEEAAUUUUTTTIIIFFFUULLLL there!!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Sounds great and done well most of the others you mentioned list very little for where we are.


----------



## mrklaw

I didn't see the link on your website. Is it still there?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, it should still be there. Right under the top banner you can click on "If you were like to be added to GraveMaker click here"

And everyone from Canada can still sign up, just put after the town and etc "Canada"

www.gravemaker.info


----------



## ruafraid

DT I just added my haunt to your site.

Thanks


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you. I will add you to it shortly.


----------



## Fright Yard

*Fright Yard*

i just added my display but the link added two https in it so the link is messed up.


----------



## DeathTouch

It looks like there is only one. Oh, wait I see what you mean. I fixed the a problem. And thank you Fright Yard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm torn. lol I want to add to it, but being a newbie I have almost nothing for my display this year! ah well...better wait until next year. :-/


----------



## DeathTouch

You can still put your address there. Just because you are a newbie doesn't mean you can't sign up. If you don't have a website right now, just leave it blank. I can change that when you get one.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Okay, you talked me into it!


----------



## Hella

can't remember if I already signed up for this or not, so I did it again.  though still no website, so it's just location location location for me.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I added my little place


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you. I just put you all in.


----------



## Vlad

Thanks DT, come on people, stop hiding and let's see where you are.


----------



## DeathTouch

I was really pleasantly surprise to find this morning that terror syndicate had sign up. I got an email from them this morning about my website. You know I really need to put more graphics on this damn thing. Maybe I should ask for pictures of people haunts or tombstones too.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I was able to add canada on to my website. How does their address system work? Do they use zip codes or what.


----------



## Hellrazor

I sent you a link and an email DT in regards to Postal Codes in Canada. Thanks for setting up Canada. go to www.halloweenproject.com to get some of those guys to sign up. Or would you like me to post your link?


----------



## DeathTouch

If you would like to do that, sure. Do I need to add anything to my submit page for people in Canada? Will the address on there work ok?


----------



## Hellrazor

Should be fine, the internet is the same all over the world.


----------



## SpookyDude

There are existing web sites that provide this directory service:

http://www.hauntfinder.com/

http://www.hauntedhouseonline.com/find_haunts.cfm

http://www.hauntworld.com/

http://www.hauntedhouse.com/search/Education_,038_Resources/Haunt_Directories/

http://www.horrorfind.com/Haunted_Houses/index.html


----------



## DeathTouch

I wanted to thank WNYhuants for helping me out with some of the graphics on my site. Thank you WNYhaunts. It isn't done yet, but I wanted to thank you anyway.


----------



## DeathTouch

No problem madmax. If you ever get one send me the website and I will put a link there.


----------



## Hellrazor

So I take it you gave up on adding Canada to your map eh?


----------



## DeathTouch

No, but I didn't get any one form Canada to sign up. So I thought I would just leave the USA map up there till I get one.


----------



## otherworldly

I'd join and get my lovely country on the map, , but I'm just too tiny. Maybe when we're bigger!  (note the optimism!)


----------



## Vlad

*BUMP* This needs to be a sticky. With all of the people in this forum, this map should be one big graveyard. Come on folks, sign up. Let's put the fun back in FUNeral............


----------



## DeathTouch

I think that it was Hellraiser who sign up for gravemaker. The first Canadian. I must say it was tuff. But I think I got it going. Oh, and the map was changed too.


----------



## Hellrazor

THATS AWESOME!!!!! You found me and everything!!!!! COOL! Thanks DT

Im sooo excited! I have my own gravestone!!!!!

Im just a home haunt too... that is okay right? Ya! There are other home haunts on there... Thanks, otherworldly, you should do it too... Im too close to the US so you cant see my little tombstone


----------



## DeathTouch

Hellrazor said:


> THATS AWESOME!!!!! You found me and everything!!!!! COOL! Thanks DT
> 
> Im sooo excited! I have my own gravestone!!!!!
> 
> Im just a home haunt too... that is okay right? Ya! There are other home haunts on there... Thanks, otherworldly, you should do it too... Im too close to the US so you cant see my little tombstone


Did you know that you can zoom in on it. Just drag a square around the area (with left mouse button) and it will zoom in on that area.


----------



## Hellrazor

yes i took a good look at my little tombstone. but he gets mixed up with all the rest on the big page. We need more Canadian tombstones... no comments. :0


----------



## ScareShack

DT...thanks for mentioning wnyhaunts.com, thats mt area im in, I gotta check them out.


----------



## ScareShack

how do I list my site?....sorry dumb ass here.....let me know


----------



## DeathTouch

I guess I am the dumb A**. I deleted the link to submit new haunters when I added Canada. Thank you for telling me about that. It is ok now. Just goto the site and you will see where to go in the middle of the page. Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## DeathTouch

I had a hunter submit his haunt who I think was from Kent. Since I really suck at maps, is this Canada or England? If you know who you are, please send me a PM. I couldn't find all the infor on where it was.


----------



## Hellrazor

was there a postal code?


----------



## grim reaper

its in england i submitted it but i didnt know how to contact you to ask about wether u can ad england lol but now i know who set it up lol


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I can add England, but I need a MP3 from England. Can you help me out? The group is called Allstars. It sounds like a girly band but they have a Halloween song I want for my low power radio station. The song is called "Things go Bump in the night." Do you know someone that has this song? I think they are an English band, but not sure. Been trying to get a copy of it over here, but no luck.


----------



## grim reaper

oo we have that cd downstairs i can send you the song some how


----------



## corner haunt

Question. Why did this come up as a new post when it is 2 years old. A good idea though.


----------



## Hauntiholik

corner haunt said:


> Question. Why did this come up as a new post when it is 2 years old. A good idea though.


I think the post showed up due to poll voting.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hauntiholik said:


> I think the post showed up due to poll voting.


Yes, when a person votes on a poll it bumps the thread back up.


----------



## debbie5

Why can't I find a haunters map on the link? Is it gone?


----------

